# Night Hunting Headlamp



## rsdunker (May 12, 2010)

I have been looking at headlamps for a couple weeks now for hunting boar at night. I am looking for something with a red light for close lighting and the brightest spotlight I can get. So far the petzl tikka xp2 seems to be the best option, but I was wondering if anyone had a better suggestion. Thanks for the help.


----------



## vtunderground (May 13, 2010)

How about the version of the Princeton Tec Apex with the red 5mm LEDs?


----------



## MountainVoyageur (May 13, 2010)

AFAIK your choices will be limited if you insist on them both being in a single light. Can you live with a two light solution? Something like:


Zebralight H501R "The H501R is a high performance and versatile right angle flashlight with a bright Cree XLamp red color LED. The H501R can also be used as a headlamp with a supplied headband." Its brightness can be set to 0.1, 0.8, 4, or 33 lumens. 80 degree floodlight. 2.2 ounces (including battery and headband)
and


Whatever you want -- presumably the brightest throwiest thing you can find -- for your main light?
--MV


----------



## saabgoblin (May 13, 2010)

Take a look at the Remix Pro from Princeton Tec as well, it is a smaller version of the Apex and you can choose between red or green secondary Leds but they are fixed unchangeable leds so you are stuck with the color that you buy. Princeton Tec Eos Tactical is a nice light as well and you can choose between Red, Blue, and Green filters for the same light. I have only used the 24 lumen older version but I would like to upgrade to the 45 lumen newer model.


----------



## rsdunker (May 13, 2010)

I realize I won't get the best of either world with this solution, but the conditions are usually a little rough. Less is more where we are trekking. Let me check out some of your suggestions and get back to you tomorrow. btw thank you very much and I have learned more on these forums than I knew there was to know about lights.


----------



## flynndog (May 18, 2010)

Night blood tracking red+blue LED and a 150 lumen spot/ flood. 
I have one, works well + water resistant
link \/
http://www.batteryjunction.com/remington-rmhl4aa-b.html


----------



## rsdunker (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the feedback guys. I ended up getting a princeton tec apex with the red led's. I did not know this was available with the red led's until reading you replies. 

This think is perfect for what i wanted because it has a nice bright spot when i need it and the red led's let me move around without spooking the pigs or completely ruining my night vision. Thanks for all your help everyone.

Here's a link to the model and place I got it if anyone else stumbles on this thread.

http://www.sunnysports.com/prod/PTCAXN.html?ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=PTCAXNBKR


----------

